# Общий раздел > Форум свободного общения > Игры и Конкурсы >  "самый" "самый"

## Mr_Vinni

Суть игры. Каждый последующий говорит о предыдущем что он о нем думает, добавляя слово "самый" 

Поехали!

----------


## Irina

Самый влюблённый

----------


## Mr_Vinni

Самая лучшая тётя)

----------

